# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Postmenopauzale atrofie - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Atrofie van de vulva houdt in dat de uitwendige geslachtsdelen (vulva) van de vrouw in volume afnemen (atrofie betekent letterlijk 'schrompeling'). Dit is een veel voorkomend verschijnsel na de menopauze.

*Oorzaken*
Atrofie van de vulva is een natuurlijk proces dat zich bij vrouwen na de overgang (menopauze) voordoet. Het wordt veroorzaakt doordat na de menopauze de productie van het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen sterk afneemt. Het slijmvlies van de vagina is daardoor niet langer vochtig en soepel maar wordt droog en stug. Door de afname van de oestrogenen worden ook de schaamlippen kleiner en slapper. De mate waarin atrofie optreedt verschilt van persoon tot persoon.
*
Verschijnselen*
De klachten die ontstaan ten gevolge van de atrofie zijn per vrouw verschillend. Sommige vrouwen hebben geen tot weinig klachten, anderen ervaren dagelijks klachten.
De plooien van de schaamlippen worden minder diep, en doordat het onderhuidse vetweefsel van de schaamlippen verdwijnt gaan de schaamlippen hangen. Verder kan de atrofie leiden tot jeuk en een branderig of schraal gevoel. De huid van de vulva wordt bleek, glanzend en rimpelig, met kloofjes en schrammen (van het krabben). soms wordt de huid dik (lichenificatie) als gevolg van het krabben. De atrofie kan samengaan met leukoplakie waarbij harde, witte, jeukende plekken op de schaamlippen ontstaan. De kans op infecties van de vulva en de vagina is vergroot.
Door de droogheid en stugheid van het slijmvlies in de vagina ontstaan met name problemen tijdens de geslachtsgemeenschap (dyspareunie). Bij het opgewonden raken wordt er minder vocht aangemaakt in de vagina. De penis kan daardoor minder gemakkelijk naar binnen glijden. Dit veroorzaakt bij de vrouw pijn en/of een branderig gevoel en is vaak ook voor de man onaangenaam. Daarnaast wordt door de atrofie ook de ingang van de vagina nauwer wat het binnengaan van de penis bemoeilijkt. Door deze problemen kan de zin in seks bij de vrouw sterk afnemen.

*Diagnose*
Veel vrouwen hebben atrofische klachten maar slechts weinigen gaan ermee naar een arts. Er is veel informatie beschikbaar over de overgang en de vrouwen weten wat ze mankeren en wat ze kunnen doen om de klachten te verlichten. Gaat een vrouw wel naar de arts dan kan deze via een vraaggesprek , een lichamelijk onderzoek en eventueel een bloedonderzoek (de hoeveelheid oestrogeen wordt bepaald) de diagnose stellen. Soms vraagt de arts een biopsie aan ter bevestiging van de diagnose.
*
Behandeling*
De klachten van atrofie kunnen vaak met eenvoudige maatregelen worden opgelost. Pijn tijdens de geslachtsgemeenschap kan voorkomen worden door het gebruik van een glijmiddel. De branderigheid kan afnemen door het gebruik van zeep en niet-katoenen ondergoed te vermijden. Sommige vrouwen hebben baat bij het gebruik van homeopatische middelen.
Bij hevige klachten kan de arts hormoonpreparaten voorschrijven. Dit zijn medicijnen die oestrogenen en soms ook progestagenen bevatten. Ze zijn in diverse vormen verkrijgbaar zoals in tabletten, crèmes, vaginale zetpillen en pleisters. Doort het gebruik van de hormoonpreparaten wordt het tekort aan oestrogenen opgeheven en zullen de klachten na drie tot zes maanden afnemen; de atrofie zelf blijft bestaan. Andere overgangsklachten zoals opvliegers en zweetaanvallen zullen eveneens verminderen. Om dit effect in stand te houden, moeten de middelen gebruikt blijven worden. Stopt de vrouw ermee, dan komen de klachten terug. Worden de hormoonpreparaten al aan het begin van de overgang gegeven dan kan de atrofie voorkomen worden. Niet elke arts is voorstander van het voorschrijven van hormoonpreparaten in verband met de bijwerkingen en de mogelijk verhoogde kans op baarmoederhalskanker en borstkanker. Eventuele infecties die ontstaan ten gevolge van de atrofie kunnen behandeld worden met antibiotica of een antischimmelmiddel.

*Prognose*
Soms veroorzaakt atrofie van de vulva stenose of vernauwing van de vaginale opening. Hierdoor kan geslachtsgemeenschap onprettig zijn (dyspareunie). Uit onderzoek blijkt dat atrofie van de vulva ook tot urogenitale infecties kan leiden.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Lara '52

Ja ,aan ouder worden als vrouw ,vinden er enorm veranderingen plaats , maar ik denk dat het afhankelijk is hoe je er mee om gaat en hoe goed je ook in je vel en relatie bevind , dat zijn hoofdbestanddelen van je seksleven nd. overgang......

----------


## USACowboyGirl

Mijn hemel, ik zou willen zeggen 'bedankt voor de waarschuwing.' Ik had hier nog nooít van gehoord, Ik ben 'pas' 41, maar ik krijg 'm tzt toch ook.

----------


## cornelia49

Ik ben bekend met dit probleem. Ik had in 2006 borstkanker. Ik was toen 45 jaar. Na 35 bestralingen en 16 maanden chemokuren ben ik in de overgang gekomen. Dat was en is nog steeds heel heftig voor mij. Door de chemo zijn de slijmvliezen van mijn vagina ernstig aangetast.
Penetratie is niet meer mogelijk; al 3 jaar niet meer. Ik heb al veel middeltjes geprobeerd. We zijn zelfs in Rotterdam in het Erasmus-ziekenhuis geweest. Daar konden ze me ook niet helpen. Maar ik blijf zoeken; misschien dat er toch iets is wat mijn probleem op kan lossen

----------

